# 70 wins by... the Kings???



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

According to an article in the Sacramento Bee, Mike Bibby said on Jim Rome's show that the Kings will win 70 games this season. 


> Bibby said he had no qualms about saying the Kings should shoot for 70 wins.
> "I have a feeling," he said. "I get feelings. I like to have fun, talk (expletive), and I get excited and then have fun. I know how to say something to bother people. The Lakers have been talking so much (expletive). We can't have people talking that much about us and not say anything.


His teammates agree:


> Said Hedo Turkoglu of 70 wins: "Yeah, why not?"


The Lakers have been doing their share of trash-talking, as reported in this story (also from the Sac Bee).


> "I don't think they'll ever have what it takes, 'cause they don't have an answer for Kobe. They don't have an answer for me. They don't have an answer for (coach) Phil (Jackson). They don't have an answer for our system.


Now Shaq has never been called 'modest', but I'm pretty sure his claims are more reasonable than Bibby's. 

And finally, a funny comment about MJ (who played a small role on the last team to win 70+):


> "That's a lofty goal," Pollard said. "What's the best ever, 72 by the Chicago Bulls? That's a lofty goal, and they had a guy named Michael (Jordan) on their team, the real one, not the one playing now -- and a great supporting cast, I might add."


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> According to an article in the Sacramento Bee, Mike Bibby said on Jim Rome's show that the Kings will win 70 games this season.
> 
> His teammates agree:


If the Kings were in the east and only had to play west teasm twice... I'd think they could give it a run.

But having to play the Lakers, Spurs, Mavs, etc, 4 times each... I'm thinking they'll win more like 63-68 games.... Close! But... no cigar.



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> And finally, a funny comment about MJ (who played a small role on the last team to win 70+):
> 
> ...



Now thats funny!


:rbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Moved from Bulls to Kings


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*skeptic???????*

Sac Kings have a very good chance of winning 70+, beating LA, and even winning a title this year. The big question is will they be able to live up to all the hype?

they never had to deal with this type of pressure, it could get the best of them.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They have gone from 44 wins, to 55 and then 61 so I don't see why they wont be able to move up to 70 wins with the addition of Keon Clark


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

It's not impossible. If I remember right, the only Western teams they had losing regular-season records against last year were the Mavericks and Lakers, so that's only eight games where it looks like 3-to-2 odds against the Kings.

They'd match up badly against the Pacers, too, I'd guess—fluke of the rosters. Didn't see the games last year, and I don't have any stats, but it seems like they would. (A Kings/Pacers series would probably make for the best possible 2003 Finals, now that I think about it.)

The Clippers look like a bad match-up, too, if they don't all go for contract-year stats and play like Team USA.

Those plus the one each they should lose to the Spurs, Blazers, Jazz, Wolves, Nets, Magic, Sixers, Sonics, and Grizzlies (of course)—that's about 20 they could lose pretty easily.

But, if:
Webber doesn't hurt himself too badly or get tossed in the clink,
and Bibby scores ~18 without ruining the offense by trying to up his apg,
and Hedo keeps his new-found confidence,
and Peja's bum ankle hasn't wrecked his lateral movement,
and Keon learns to play with these guys,
and Jackson stays crazy and fearless,
and Vlade doesn't die wheezing under Shaq's 200-lb elbow on Christmas,
and Christie stops pointing at invisible crap in the sky and gets back on D—
they could win 70+.

62-65 seems about right.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> Christie stops pointing at invisible crap in the sky


That is funny.


----------

